# Pimp my Early Rider Trail 24"



## Bastian_77 (3. Mai 2020)

Nach einen 16" Belter, einem getuntem Orbea 20" geht es jetzt weiter mit einem Early Rider Trail 24". Am Orbea hab ich ziemlich viel gemacht und es wurde am ende teurer als geplant, deswegen gibt es jetzt die bessere Basis an der man an sich nix machen muss... Ansich halt ?

Bis ende August sollte das Rad fertig sein, der Pilot wird dann 7 und ist aktuell knapp 130cm groß. Er passt also nicht gerade so aufs Rad sondern schon locker.




So steht es jetzt da, ich hätte gerne einen andere Farbe gehabt, aber die hier gab halt im Angebot ;-)
Wie zu erwarten macht alles einen super Eindruck und auch nicht zum schwer.
Wer mal schauen möchte was alles verbaut ist, hier der Link zum Hersteller - Trail 24
Was soll also alles gemacht werde?
Etwas Gewicht runter - Carbon Flatbar und kurzer Vorbau sind in der Post.
Sattelstütze bleibt, die wird sobald es passt gegen eine Dropper Post getauscht ( Vpace )
Breitere Reifen, 2.1 oder 2.35, gerne auch was leichter. Ich denke da an Smart Sam oder Roket Ron und dazu leichtere Schläuche. 2.35er sind auch am 20" verbaut und gefallen ihm gut.
Bremsscheiben wäre ne Option, da haben wir jetzt auch die leichten Aschima, wobei die mich etwas nerven weil sie so leicht verbiegen ...
Kettenblatt, da gibts doch bestimmt was leichtes aus Alu beim Chinesen ?
Innenlager, kann man da Gewicht sparen zum vernünftigen Kurs?
Teuerste Umbaumaßnahme wären neue Felgen oder gar neue LRS. Ich hätte da gerne etwas breiteres für breitere Reifen und weniger Luftdruck. Leicht und Breit ist aber gleich recht teuer, Preiswert wird dann etwas schwerer.
Ginko Kinlin DDT32 - 42€ und 575gr mit einer Maulweite von 26mm
Bonz Pro Light - 39€ und 443gr bei 32mm ( Maulweite ? ) Single Wall Trail Felge
Ozonys Styl Felge - 29€ und 589gr
Alex DM24 - 28€ und 580gr mit 24mm
Spank Spoon - 50€ und 490gr mit 23mm
Crest MK3 - 80€ und 295gr mit 23mm
Und dann gäbe es noch die Felgen die vom Hersteller verbaut werden, zB DB-X30, Breit, leicht aber wird nur an Firmen verkauft die LRS bauen ... Early Rider hat auch keine Felgen vom Helion einzeln zum Verkauf :-(

Abgesehen davon überleg ich ob ich den Rahmen entlacken soll und alles mit blauem Eloxal aufbauen soll ?

Was lohnt sich noch zu tauschen um Gewicht zu sparen?

Und zur Federgabel, ist die out of the Box OK für die Kinder oder lohnt es sich die mal zu zerlegen, dünneres Ol ( welches ? ) zu benutzen und die Dichtungen mit Sram Butter zu schmieren?


----------



## taroosan (3. Mai 2020)

ehmm?? schrieb:


> ...Abgesehen davon überleg ich ob ich den Rahmen entlacken soll und alles mit blauem Eloxal aufbauen soll ?



Würde ich nicht machen. Raw hat ja gefühlt jeder. Suche lieber eine gute Kontrastfarbe. Wird zwar schwierig, kann dann aber mega aussehen. Ist natürlich immer geschmackssache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (3. Mai 2020)

Dann lieber den Rahmen eloxieren lassen, in München macht das wohl eine Firma, ich glaube etwas von unter 200€ gehört zu haben, bei der Arbeit eigentlich ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## Bastian_77 (4. Mai 2020)

taroosan schrieb:


> Suche lieber eine gute Kontrastfarbe.


Wäre mir allerdings zu viel Arbeit mit dem neuem Lack, und zu teuer am Ende


Broiler-aus-GG schrieb:


> ich glaube etwas von unter 200€ gehört zu haben


Sprengt das Budget, leider ....


----------



## taroosan (4. Mai 2020)

ehmm?? schrieb:


> Wäre mir allerdings zu viel Arbeit mit dem neuem Lack, und zu teuer am Ende



Du hast mich falsch verstanden, Ich würde den Rahmen so lassen und die Anbauteile farblich auswählen, so wie Du es mit blauen Eloxal vorhast. Ich würde lila, Orange oder blau probieren. Kleine Farbauswahl anhand von pedalen: https://www.probikeshop.com/de/de/p...z5vs6a6QIVk_dRCh3vQgtvEAQYBCABEgLW5vD_BwE:G:s


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (4. Mai 2020)

Rahmen chemisch entlacken kostet knapp 50€ ,falls das noch eine Option ist.


----------



## Bastian_77 (4. Mai 2020)

taroosan schrieb:


> Du hast mich falsch verstanden,


Oha - ja das könnte man machen, aber so richtig will mir da nix gefallen ....


----------



## taroosan (4. Mai 2020)

ehmm?? schrieb:


> Oha - ja das könnte man machen, aber so richtig will mir da nix gefallen ....


Klingt für mich so, dass Du irgendwie unzufrieden bist . Das kommt davon, wenn man was hochwertiges kauft und dann nichts zum umbauen hat Klares Eigentor, selber schuld.

Im Ernst, das Rad ist toll. Klar, kein reines Leichtgewicht aber Du hast eigentlich schon alles geschrieben was man machen kann. Vom Lenker, andere Reifen,  bis zu dünnem Öl in der Federgabel und Laufräder/Felgen.. 
Ob sich Laufräder lohnen weiß ich nicht. Ist halt das teuerste. Nur wegen Breite würde ich nicht tauschen. 
Mir wäre Kurbel zu lang und Kettenblatt zu klein. Hast ja hinten 42er. Meinen reicht bei Steigungen 33 zu 40. Kurbellänge ist mir persönlich sehr wichtig, seitdem ich festgestellt habe, dass mein Mittlerer bei zu langen Kurbeln massiv mit den Füßen nach außen und den Knien nach innen wandert.
Zurück zur Farbe - ich glaube Du solltest dort einfach mal eine Farbe ausprobieren und dann wirken lassen. das kann geil werden.


----------



## Bastian_77 (5. Mai 2020)

taroosan schrieb:


> Klingt für mich so, dass Du irgendwie unzufrieden bist


Nur was die Farbe angeht, aber das ist auch nur mein Problem. Den Kindern ist das glaub ich recht egal solange es nicht absolut grausam ist  ? 
Vom Rest des Rades bin ich überzeugt, vor allem bei 699€ und einer wie ich finde super Geometrie. 
Kettenblatt kann man wechseln wenn es soweit ist, da mach ich mir grad keinen Kopf. In der Eifel wird's schon mal steil und er meckert dann gerne mal und ich bin selber froh den Berg rauf zu kommen , aber andere Kurbeln hab ich im Hinterkopf, würde aber ggf die 135er mit 30 Zähnen vom 20" umbauen...


----------



## Bastian_77 (8. Mai 2020)

Sohneman meinte letzten ein blaues MTB wäre toll - mal schauen ....
Wie krieg ich die Breite fürs Tretlager bestimmt wenn ich das Titan 4 Kant Tretlager bestelle?
Und zum Öl, reicht da 10wt oder doch lieber 5wt ?
Und zur Felgenbreite, was wäre denn eine gute Maulweite für 2.1 oder 2.35er Reifen? 28mm ist vermutlich was viel ? Wobei mir das an meinen Rad gut gefällt ...


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (8. Mai 2020)

Vielleicht kannst du ja deinen Jungen überzeugen lieber in Rot eloxierte (die passen noch zur derzeitigen Farbe des Rahmens) Anbauteile zu investieren, die kannst du später an das nächste Rad mitnehmen oder wieder verkaufen.
Dann kommst vielleicht um die Arbeit mit den Rahmen herum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastian_77 (9. Mai 2020)

Also sein Farbwunsch war schon ganz genau, Blau von Vpace und dazu goldene Anbauteile .... Meine Frau ist für lassen ( Wiederverkaufswert ) .... mal schauen was passiert - vermutlich bleibt es so weil ich das Geld lieber in Teile stecke ;-)
In der Post sind jetzt noch 2.1er Reifen zu 450gr, 95gr Schläuche und leichte Bremsscheiben.
Der originale Reifen wiegt 580gr, das Vorderrad ohne Schnellspanner, mit Bremsscheibe und Felgenband ca 985gr.


----------



## Bastian_77 (28. Mai 2020)

Die auf verdacht bestellten ARC Naben sind heute angekommen und machen einen sehr schönen Eindruck. Alleine wegen dem Geräusch vom Freilauf möchte ist die verbauen ;-)
Wo bekomm ich günstig möglichst leichte Speichen her ?


----------



## Raininho13 (28. Mai 2020)

Wie schon öfters erwähnt, gibt es sapim laser in allen Längen stückgenau bei Ginko veloteile


----------



## Bastian_77 (5. Juni 2020)

Es ist nicht viel passiert in den letzten Wochen, die ARC Naben sind angekommen - die Felge die ich verbauen wollte ist nicht mehr lieferbar :-(
Dafür sind die Schwalbe Reifen in 2.1 verbaut. Die sind nicht wirklich breite als die 2.0 Maxxis,hoffe sie sind aber leichter ( Waage vergessen ) ....
Und ein kurzer Vorbau ist montiert, die der schönste und mit 14xgr recht schwer, aber der kam halt als erster an, die 80gr Version ist noch in der Post.



Reifenfreiheit

 

Hat jemand eine passende Kurbel in 135/140mm oder länger zum kürzen rumliegen ?


----------

